# Camperstop-app



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've got the 2016 book, which is a huge tome now! I've found it invaluable in the last couple of years as it's a one-stop shop for aires & stopovers across Europe. I may try the download for the GPS co-ordinates , has anybody bought these before? I'd probably get hold of the France set to try it out.

However. they publicise an App for all 3 phone formats, but my "store" can't find it; when I go to the website it says it's on its way, and I can be advised when it's available. Anybody else waiting? Will it happen at all? :surprise:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Try CAMPERCONTACT

Dill


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Dill said:


> Try CAMPERCONTACT
> 
> Dill


Great app...

...except it only works in portrait orientation!!! Pain in the backside on tablet mounted in landscape orientation for use as satnav/moving map :frown2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,


I got my book a few weeks back, big isn't it!


I was thinking about the poi's but €3.25 per country set is a bit cheeky imo. I shall make do with the CC-Infos and CContact poi's.


The iTunes app is out now but still waiting for the android one for my tablet, we're off soon so looks like we'll be going without it. :sad:


Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it sounds like they're working on the app then, as usual the windows phone app will be last!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dill said:


> Try CAMPERCONTACT
> 
> Dill


who are they?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

bognormike said:


> who are they?


CamperContact is the group (Dutch, I think) that collect data for motorhome overnight parking and service points for all over Europe. Their website is at www.campercontact.com/en/

Their app is called 'Motorhome Parkings' and is available on both Android and I...., iO....., sorry I can't bring myself to say it, it's on Android and the other one :grin2:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I got my book a few weeks back, big isn't it!
> 
> ...


I still can't find it on the Apple Store - looking with "Camperstop", but the only app I'm finding with that search is an Italian one, for iPhone. Am I using the wrong search term?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Solwaybuggier said:


> I still can't find it on the Apple Store - looking with "Camperstop", but the only app I'm finding with that search is an Italian one, for iPhone. Am I using the wrong search term?


Correction to my post above, the app is called "All Motorhome Parkings'".

See here


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

siggie said:


> See here


Thanks for the link, but it links to the Campercontact/Motorhome Parking app produced by the NKC in Holland. I've already got that, and it's great.
But surely it's a separate app from the Camperstop one, which was due to launch in February?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Thanks for the link, but it links to the Campercontact/Motorhome Parking app produced by the NKC in Holland. I've already got that, and it's great.
> But surely it's a separate app from the Camperstop one, which was due to launch in February?


Apologies, I misread your post, thought that was the one you were looking for :frown2:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Here it is
http://www.camperstop.com/app/

With CAMPERCONTACT you can use it offline, not sure about camperstop.

Dill


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Dill said:


> Here it is
> http://www.camperstop.com/app/
> 
> With CAMPERCONTACT you can use it offline, not sure about camperstop.
> ...


Thanks - but that link is to another "here soon" page - I thought from PeeJay's post that the Apple app was maybe out now, but seemingly not. I've emailed Camperstop asking for news - if they reply I'll post it here.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

these apps are all very well (even if they do arrive in time for people travelling away this year (!)), but if you're roaming and don't have a local contract or sensible data rates it could cost a bomb, assuming it needs to be on-line to locate your position.:surprise:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> I still can't find it on the Apple Store - looking with "Camperstop", but the only app I'm finding with that search is an Italian one, for iPhone. Am I using the wrong search term?


Oops, sorry if I misled you, as I don't use iTunes I assumed the Italian one was the actual camperstop one but I was wrong. :confused5:



bognormike said:


> these apps are all very well (even if they do arrive in time for people travelling away this year (!)), but if you're roaming and don't have a local contract or sensible data rates it could cost a bomb, assuming it needs to be on-line to locate your position.:surprise:


Mike, the Campercontact app works offline as long as you pay for the premium version, to do that, download the free version first, then upgrade from there, only about £4 a year. Used it quite a lot abroad, it works well offline although the offline maps are a bit naff.

Pete


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Also if you view campercontact on your PC/Mac all the feedback comments are translated into english.

Steve


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Like Campercontact, will download that tonight. Thanks for the link


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The Campercontact "Full" version just cost me £5.68. You download whichever offline maps after that for free-but then you have to renew/buy again after 12 months if you want the Full/offline version after that


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you download the Iphone App, do you then get the Android app for free?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Another BIG vote for the Camperstop Europe book from us two. It's the only one we bother with now for Aires/wildparking spots, and it covers all of mainland Europe so no messing around with (or cost of) different "All the Aires" guides for each mainland European country.

As others have said, it's grown to be a massive tome now, but I feel no need to have the app too - the maps in the front of the guide are just fine for us to show where each location is......and they work off line!


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I have the Camper stop 2015 edition and agree it is a fantastic collection of places to stay. However, I also use the CamperContact website and their All Motorhome Parkings app as I find many locations on there that CamperStop does not have. The more sources you use, the wider your choice ;-)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Camperstop have replied to my email, asking about delay with app:

*"Please bear with us.*

 The software developer of the Camperstop-app encountered a problem with the off-line maps. Unfortunately this means that he app is not available yet in the stores. We want to provide a good and complete product and therefore we ask you to bear with us a little longer. 

 We will keep you informed."

So, bad news is the app's not there yet - good news is it will have offline maps.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully you will be able to use maps already downloaded for other apps, after all they all tend to use OSM. Downloading yet another set of OSM maps into yet another folder is beyond a joke.

Please feel free to pass this on to your contact Solwaybuggier.


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

I have read this thread a number of times and am I confused!

The NKC Campercontact app cannot be found in iTunes on my iPad yet it can on my Windows machine. So I downloaded it on my Windows machine and then found there is only an iPhone app ie NO iPad. But the NKC website gives instructions for downloading to an iPad!

I take it Camperstop is a big book and datasets for GPS devices ie no iPad app?

Would be grateful if someone could clarify.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ditto

Is the Camperstop book the paper version of the Campercontact app ?

I have the NKC Campercontact Android app but would prefer a paper version of it.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

The Camperstop Book is NOT the same thing as Campercontact.

The "All Motorhome Parkings" app from NKC (Nederlandse Kampeerauto Club_, _or the Netherlands Campingcar Club) is the app that goes with their Campercontact website (click on the link to access the site in English). Both the app and the website give maps and details of places where you can park overnight, service areas (water/waste) and motorhome friendly campsites all over Europe.

The Camperstop book is a separate source of the same sort of data. From what others have said, Camperstop will soon be releasing their own app.

I use BOTH the Camperstop book and Campercontact, they duplicate a lot of locations but also each has locations that the other doesn't - so using both together gives very good coverage for Europe.

Hope that clears things up a little.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

As far as I understand it (and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!)

-the NKG Campercontact app, which is confusingly called Parkings as an app, is designed for iPhone (as well as versions for other operating systems - Android, etc) But like most, if not all, iPhone apps it will run fine on an iPad - it does look a bit "rough" compared to apps designed as native for an iPad - ie the resolution of graphics is lower - but it functions fine. I've no idea if there is a paper version of the NKG database, I've not seen one. They have a webpage (https://www.nkc.nl/actueel/2015/maart/campercontactnl-volledig-vernieuwd/) but unless you read Dutch you may need to resort to translation software!

-the Camperstop book is a separate thing, which has been going since 1997, but has just this year expanded to 27 the countries it covers (another 12, I think.) On this year's book they advertised an app, available in February, free (presumably only to purchasers) for Apple, Android and Wiindows - but they seem to be having teething troubles, and it is "slightly delayed." The GPS datasets are available separately at €3.25 per country/group of countries. See http://camperstop.com/en/index.html

I've no idea how much overlap there is between the 2 - although both look pretty good to me!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both: now very clear.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks both: now very clear.


And just in case ;-)::

A) Motorhome Guide CAMPERSTOP EUROPE published by FacileMedia- a thick tome now A4 size (is that the "Camperstop" being discussed??)

b) "Motorhome Parkings"- an icon on my tab/phone...click on that and "CAMPER CONTACT" opens. That's the Netherlands app.

Or have I coinfused things more? :grin2:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks both: now very clear.


And just in case ;-)::

A) Motorhome Guide CAMPERSTOP EUROPE published by FacileMedia- a thick tome now A4 size (is that the "Camperstop" being discussed??)

b) "Motorhome Parkings"- an icon on my tab/phone...click on that and "CAMPER CONTACT" opens. That's the Netherlands app.

Or have I coinfused things more? :grin2:

(edit-just seen-thats what solwaybugger said- sorry!)


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Solwaybuggier said:


> .......... They have a webpage (https://www.nkc.nl/actueel/2015/maart/campercontactnl-volledig-vernieuwd/) but unless you read Dutch you may need to resort to translation software!
> ...........


siggie already gave a link for the campercontact site in English
http://www.campercontact.com/en/


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Thanks all, didn't know the Camper Contact iPhone app would run on the iPad so will now give it a go. Probably explains why I couldn't find it in the iTunes App store when I was using my iPad.

Along with this I had a problem with the ACSI app country downloads - there is s significant lag after you buy them when there is nothing to download they seem to turn up eventually.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

tsrwright said:


> Thanks all, didn't know the Camper Contact iPhone app would run on the iPad so will now give it a go. Probably explains why I couldn't find it in the iTunes App store when I was using my iPad.


Not sure if it's universal on the App Store, but on my iPad if you search for apps, on the top left margin there's a drop-down which defaults to "iPad only", but you can change it to "iPhone only". (Shame you can't select for both!) 
If you search on "iPhone only" for "Camperstop" you get an Italian app offered, not the Facile Media one.

Thanks, mgdavid - I'd seen Siggie's link (we'd crossed over posting.) Tbh I was surprised not to see an English language option on the NKG site I mentioned - very unusual on a Dutch site.


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Yes, the NKC site even said to set it to 'iPhone' only but without explaining why. 

When you search for Camperstop and get some Italian thing isn't that because there is no Camperstop app as yet - isn't it the one that is held up? There is Camperstop data for gps devices and a book of course.

Even more confusing is that on the iPad etc there is no iTunes as there is on a desktop computer; there are stripped down iTunesStore and AppStore apps which don't have anything like the functionality of iTunes proper. So if you need to to iTunes maintenance such as checking why Apple invoices don't match what has been downloaded you cant do it on an iPad!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

tsrwright said:


> Yes, the NKC site even said to set it to 'iPhone' only but without explaining why.
> 
> When you search for Camperstop and get some Italian thing isn't that because there is no Camperstop app as yet - isn't it the one that is held up? There is Camperstop data for gps devices and a book of course.


Yes.


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

I just finished installing Camper Contact Motorhome Parking on my iPad and it tells me the nearest site is 13,717km away at Ani Harabeleri. 

Is this a record?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

tsrwright said:


> I just finished installing Camper Contact Motorhome Parking on my iPad and it tells me the nearest site is 13,717km away at Ani Harabeleri.
> 
> Is this a record?


And where does it say you are? If it has no position data it places you to 0N/S 0E/W (i.e. where the Greenwich Meridean crosses the Equator) :wink2:


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

siggie said:


> And where does it say you are? If it has no position data it places you to 0N/S 0E/W (i.e. where the Greenwich Meridean crosses the Equator) :wink2:


It knows we are in the suburbs north of Sydney Harbour bridge and the map is obviously of the whole world


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

tsrwright said:


> It knows we are in the suburbs north of Sydney Harbour bridge and the map is obviously of the whole world


Well that makes sense then, Ani Harabeleri in Turkey would be your nearest site :grin2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've received an e-mail from the Camperstops people to say that the Android version is now available on the google play store; they say that Apple & Windows versions are coming soon!! Can somebody who has Android stuff please have a go and report back?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got it on my iphone , the app to look for is simply - campercontact - that then opens as All Motorhome Parkings - Campe...

www.campercontact.com is the contact website


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sprinta - see the previous correspondence a bout these, Campercontact is entirely different from Camperstops!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

bognormike said:


> sprinta - see the previous correspondence a bout these, Campercontact is entirely different from Camperstops!


that comes from reading bits of a thread and answering the bits I understood ottytrain5::crying:

i've got Camperplaats on here too but don't understand it. I found an Italian one which was even less easy to use.

is there more than the ACSI app for cheap out of season sites , and then the Campercontact 'Parkings' listing the free Aires that are needed ?


----------

